# Which V codes are listed primary



## whitmanmaura@gmail.com (Mar 3, 2011)

I know most V codes are listed secondary, however there are about 20 that can be listed primary. I have my exam on Saturday, 3/5 so if I could get some answers before then I would be very happy.  Thanks so much.


----------



## cmcgarry (Mar 3, 2011)

whitmanmaura@gmail.com said:


> I know most V codes are listed secondary, however there are about 20 that can be listed primary. I have my exam on Saturday, 3/5 so if I could get some answers before then I would be very happy.  Thanks so much.



Those V codes that can be a primary diagnosis should be indicated as such in your ICD9-CM manual.  Different publishers mark them differently, depending on whether the book is color-coded, etc.  Check the front of the manual you'll be using and they should indicate how they distinguish those that can be primary.  For example, Ingenix uses V-1 on the Encoder Pro on-line product.

I hope this helps,


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 3, 2011)

The codeing guidelines which should be in the front of your ICD-9 book has a list of those V codes that can only be listed first.  Also they indicate in the description of other V codes categories which ones are secondary only, all otheres are allowed either first or secondary.


----------

